# Central-Eastern Washington Rides



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Can anybody share some rides in the area say around Yakima or the area from Moses Lake to Ritzville.

I travel to eastern Washington a couple of times a month and would like to find some different routes other than the Spokane area

Any input would greatly be appreciated

Thank in advance


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Man, there's a lot of nothin' between Moses Lake and Ritzville! Farm roads, wind, heat this time of year and not many places to take a break.

Around Yakima you can get "lost" on the Wine Country roads, stop at the wineries for a break, snacks and a beverage or tasting.

The Spokane/Coeur d'Alene area is the 'hotbed' of bicycling in Eastern Washington along with Pullman/Moscow and Walla Walla. There's some cycling activity in the Ellensburg area as well as Lewiston. Try the Spiral Grade out of Lewiston sometime, a pretty tough but rewarding ride.

Get yourself a copy of DeLorme's Washington Gazetteer which is very detailed and shows all the roads.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*DeLorme's ARE great sources..*



Get yourself a copy of DeLorme's Washington Gazetteer which is very detailed and shows all the roads.[/QUOTE said:


> I agree, get the map atlas' whenever you are looking for possible bike routes anywhere in the West (my only area of actual experience with bikes and DeLorme) I have found and ridden many many great rides just from perusing the map books and then going out and trying them.. Be aware that sometimes the book/maps may be a little out of date. There are some interesting looking roads on the maps in southeastern Wa. that I intend to check out this summer..
> Don Hanson


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for the info guys will pick up the Street Guide Atlas. If in you whereabouts in Washington state if you ever see a JACK LINKS BEEF JERKY Ford Van hit me up I always have plenty of samples. That is if you like Jerky.

Thanks again
Ray Still


----------

